# mystery pellet smoker



## bigchipp1 (Jun 19, 2012)

does anybody know anything about the pellet smoker that academy sports and outdoors sell? its under a private lable but has a Traeger outside thermometer on it and it kinda looks like a Traeger, but Traeger denys its theres. so who makes it or whose is it?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 19, 2012)

a picture or a link to it would help a lot


----------



## bigchipp1 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## nancy lou (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes, BigChipp1. Please post a link. Didn't see it on Academy's website...


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 19, 2012)

Got a link or pic? 

Nancy Lou, would you mind heading over to Roll Call and introducing yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome?


----------



## bigchipp1 (Jun 20, 2012)

i do have pictures that i downloaded, but because i'm new to the forum i have to wait to get approved. hopefully they'll come up soon.


----------



## bigchipp1 (Jun 20, 2012)

pictures have been posted. when i contacted traeger they told me they do no business with academy sports. i've seen a demo of a lil tex traeger and even the guts of this grill looks like a traeger.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 20, 2012)

Made in China and stamped with the brand name of Outdoor Gourmet. Academy Sports sells them for $499 and I see a new one on Craigslist out east fro $249 - http://greensboro.craigslist.org/sgd/3028792195.html


----------



## bigchipp1 (Jun 21, 2012)

isn't traeger grills made in china now? i guess i just wanted to know if any traeger grill owners out there has seen this grill and if it looks like there grill.


----------



## phishin (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello all,

I have been getting the monthly newsletter for some time now and am bored at work so I figured I would cruise the forum!  I saw this and had to sign up just to post here.   RUN AWAY FROM THIS PELLET SMOKER (or lack there of)  I saw this at Acadamy also and have been wanting one for some time.  Their price here In Springfield Mo, was $299 and also saw the Traeger marking and thought what the hell.  Well I can say that I bought it this past Saturday August  18th and on Monday the 20th I returned it.  Biggest piece of junk ever made. I didn't even get to put any meat on it! Personally I am taking the money putting some more with it and getting a Green Mountain this weekend.  At twice the cost and then some I am thinking it will last longer than 5 minutes.  Plus I would worry about getting parts if something goes wrong.  Another guy bought his the same time I did and when I was there returning mine he showed up to return his.  We both looked at eatch other and laughed.  My advice don't waste your money.

Tom


----------



## tom walker (Aug 23, 2012)

If it looks like a Traeger,

Smells like a Traeger,

Smokes, waddles and quacks like a Traeger,

Even has a Traeger thermometer on it

But Traeger says they don't deal with this outlet and it doesn't work right

Then obviously the outlet got a Chinese knock-off with a Traeger thermometer.

I worked for a manufacturing company that opened a branch factory in City-of-Industry, China.
That factory made crap out of our product and we had a 100% recall.
They also started making our design for our competition.

Then they created their own brand name for our product and out produced us in our own factory with our own bought and payed for materials while sending us the crap.

Damned Chinese Pirates

This is what I think happened to Traeger.

Don't blame them for a crappy knock-off.
And don't buy from pirate outlets.


----------

